# My Pics



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

OK, Thought id show you my progress mid cycle, because im hoping once the water comes off, the post cycle pics will be even better.

This is 8 weeks into a heavy test cycle, so im holding a good 4lb+ of water.

All in all, im really pleased with my progress, and i cant wait for the water to drop off to get the full definition from my abs.

Comments, suggestions greatly appreciated. let me know if you think i should change my cycle in anyway, juding by my appearance also - Everything is 100% healthy inside still, all clear from docs.

Sorry about the quality of the photos, was done from a camera phone.

Legs are slowly getting there, can finally train 100% almost on them 18 months or so now after my operations.

*Height: 6ft 2", Weight: 235lb, Age: 23 Years Young*










.










.










.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, who's that big sexy beast you've posted pics of??

You look really good dude. Whatever you've been doing, keep doing it!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

massive improvement mate, keep it up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

impressed mate very good improvements...

if i may point out 3 things though Paul which i think will improve your physique.

1.Place more emphasis on training rear delts

2.Decrease training on Traps

the above two points will help you square your posture up as you seem to have a rounded back..

3.Never ever post another picture up of you showing off your package......


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> impressed mate very good improvements...
> 
> if i may point out 3 things though Paul which i think will improve your physique.
> 
> ...


1 & 2. Yes, i have started a new shoulder routine which hopefully will bring this back ontrack - THanks

3. Heh - Sorry about that, terrbie shot i know, but only one i got to show my little legs (They are improving slowly - Can almost train back 100% on them now, 18 months after operations)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the side shot of the left arm the best.

Other than that, you look thick.

Didnt you say that your scar stretches then splits on your leg surgery?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin much better gavier....

agreed wiht pscarb on the rear delts...big old chest and front/side delts u have there...

all in all lookin good mate


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I like the side shot of the left arm the best.
> 
> Other than that, you look thick.
> 
> Didnt you say that your scar stretches then splits on your leg surgery?


Yes mate, I cant train 100% on my leg, as soon as i do, and get a pump, the scar starts to split


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

well done Paul looking well mate


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good Paul, made some good progress. Just need a little more definition and you will get top marks.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> impressed mate very good improvements...
> 
> 3.Never ever post another picture up of you showing off your package......


I gotta agree with Paul and DB, that was scary , other than that its excellent progress, keep at it.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok, removed that one.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

I think i picked the wrong day to post my pics !! Looking solid Paul you look a similar weight to me, but not as handsome! lol , well done mate!

and put the package one back up (for the ladies of course!)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paul, do some research on this: Rodaquin

It is used to treat kealoid scars.

I have a massive scar on my stomach and was thinking about using this but decided against it.

Also injections strait into the scar of cortisone can flatten out the scar and give it some elastisity too.

Just a thought.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Also try Colagen gel, I know Decleor and Clarins do one which are very, very good. I had a big scar running across the heel of my foot and used it twice a day (massaged in) and the scar flattened and is now hardly noticeable.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Cool, thanks hacks and lauren


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Lookin good man, not too sure about the old codpiece shot though, really cooulda done without that one


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Looking good Paul, made some good progress. Just need a little more definition and you will get top marks


Thanks Lauren. Definition will come in leaps and bounds as soon as i come off cycle and water drops. Also cals wont be as high, so wont be as bloated. Im really looking forward to losing the water weight this time (usually i like to keep it!  )



Bigdav said:


> , really cooulda done without that one


You loved it really!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> You loved it really!


Awww shucks you got me, its now my desktop, ooh im all moist


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good Paul, its nice to see some pics of you.

You will look great once you start to cut up!!

Keep it up hun!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

looks as though what we spoke of has worked pretty well eh paul?


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

what happened to the leg ? operation ?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Nevil - Paul will prob go into detail


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it was more than just one.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Well yeah, it was both legs as well i think


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na he had an operation on one leg u monkeys


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i cant remember, it was 2-3 operations, and i think he had an injecfection in both legs maybe on cleared up, im gonna jump him as soon as hes online and put this post for his attention, lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

looking good Mr G!!

big thick chest, id kill for that.

you do know, that a skin-head makes you look bigger in general dont you???

lol,


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

yea u look good bro, good improvement on back & chest, lost alot of weight around the abs, and im loving the cuts that are starting to appear,

if im 100% honest u dont look like 10% BF to me but thats prob the water retention as u say


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nicce one, haven't seen pics of you before. Your face looks meaner than in your old Av! Traps and upper back would look wild once in single-figure BF%. And teach Clare how to use the camara focus!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

gotta agree with db there


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> looks as though what we spoke of has worked pretty well eh paul?


YEs mate, you and PSCard have been spot on with diet etc, with great help from eveyrone else re the cycle and training.



Carnivore said:


> if im 100% honest u dont look like 10% BF to me but thats prob the water retention as u say


Im 10 - 11% BF according to the calipers, but i am holding onto water in the pics, be nice to get the photos up post cycle 



Big Pete said:


> big thick chest, id kill for that.
> 
> THanks mate
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im gonna jump him as soon as hes online , i always thought you had gay tendencies.:rolleye11


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Couple of you have asked for my hight, weight and age in this pic.

Hight: 6ft 2", Age: 23, Weight: 235lb


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i still havnt jumped him yet, lol, looks like i dont have to


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

looking much better than last time Paul, my only comment would be calves?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Other than that, you look thick


i have to agree on this one.. did u go to school?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking good paul....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

All taken care of verve


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Where are the pics gone?


----------



## -N1ZMO- (Aug 21, 2005)

SA12 said:


> Where are the pics gone?


I concur :lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea, where are the pics?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I`ll upload them again shortly


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> I`ll upload them again shortly


Your upload is short? Mate that is to much info for me!


----------

